# Creek Fishing



## treytd32

Has anyone gone out to any creeks yet to give them a go? I see the usual lake and river postings but have not seen anything from creeks yet..just wondering if it's too early or there just hasn't been anyone giving them a try yet


----------



## Lunkers

Yes, Go get'em, The bass should be in there pretty good right now. I know I have caught several out of small creeks since mid April.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Put the canoe in the creek last night and made it down to the river (about 1 mile) Did pretty good. Saw more than I thought I would. Lots of both LM and SM Bass. Also saw some nice HUGE Carp. This was all still in the creek before I got to the river.


----------



## treytd32

thanks I'll be trying to get out before the cold front moves in, I'll repost how it goes


----------



## AnglinMueller

treytd32 said:


> thanks I'll be trying to get out before the cold front moves in, I'll repost how it goes


Let me know how you guys do.


----------



## FishFinger

I have been out playing with the WB at CJ Brown and had a blast (crappie too), but I would like to hit a few streams around. I haven't fished this much in 20 years or more so are there any places near Springfield that are worth a look see for smallies? Since I would be bank fishing I would like pointers on places with decent parking access.


----------



## treytd32

great day out on the creeks.. a couple blue gills on accident, between 15-20 smallies.. lots of dinks, a few around 12 inches, one right at 18 and around 2 lbs that put up a great fight, got my blood pumpin..lost just as many as I caught, they all jumped at least twice bringing them in. I didn't take pictures of all of them (especially the dinks) because it was getting really repetitive and difficult by myself and cutting into my fishing time with the killer wind gusts all day..God it was cold.. Went out again this evening with my buddy and caught a 2 rock bass and my buddy almost hooked into a gar and got himself a 12" smallie. Will post pictures later tonight or tomorrow








this ones pretty dark..couldnt get it brighter on my comp







this ones my buddies


----------



## Daz

went out a couple of weeks ago got two nice smallies a couple of gills and a large mouth great time to be in the creeks.Cant wait till warmer weather,gonna tear up the carp.


----------



## treytd32

theres a couple pictures of the bigger smallie and my buddies 12".. sorry the one is so dark


----------



## AnglinMueller

I said so once but i'll say it again. Nice smallie man, biggest of the year for us so far.


----------



## joshtrum

Nice fish, slightly longer than mine from last year


----------



## FishFinger

FishFinger said:


> I have been out playing with the WB at CJ Brown and had a blast (crappie too), but I would like to hit a few streams around. I haven't fished this much in 20 years or more so are there any places near Springfield that are worth a look see for smallies? Since I would be bank fishing I would like pointers on places with decent parking access.



Well, no one had a suggestion, so I trudged around Clark County looking for holes in creeks. I caught four Rockies, and over a dozen Smallies on Monday! I had forgotten how many nooks and crannies there are IN Springfiled! Only one keeper, but what a blast.  I'm working from an Iphone or I would upload the one keeper, but you've all seem a Smallie before.


----------



## treytd32

good fishing.. I dont live in the area or I'd give you some good areas


----------



## WAR2LW

My sister recently moved to Ross Ohio with her family. The other week while going to her house, I crossed over Indian Creek. It looked shallow, but was wondering if its able to be navigated with a kayak. When researching online, I see it drains into the GMR. I was thinking about trying to float down Indian Creek from Ross Ohio and then into the GMR. Just wanted to see if anyone knows before I go out and try. Thanks, and tight lines!


----------



## AnglinMueller

WAR2LW said:


> My sister recently moved to Ross Ohio with her family. The other week while going to her house, I crossed over Indian Creek. It looked shallow, but was wondering if its able to be navigated with a kayak. When researching online, I see it drains into the GMR. I was thinking about trying to float down Indian Creek from Ross Ohio and then into the GMR. Just wanted to see if anyone knows before I go out and try. Thanks, and tight lines!


The area your talking about has a few deeper spots to it but generally is pretty shallow. I don't think that it would be deep enough to kayak.


----------



## treytd32

The creek can swell after the rain like we've been having lately but normally like mueller said, it has some deeper holes and stretches you'd be fine but other areas run pretty shallow.


----------



## joshtrum

agreed with treytd and anglin on this one, but who knows, necessity is the mother of fishing


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Indian creek has some really nice holes where you're talking about. I tore em up in there last year and get all my crayfish from there. Too shallow unless you want to drag the kayak a lot but it might be worth a try. For a better time try 4 mile or 7 mile. If you need I'll send GPS coordinates. PM Me.


----------



## Kisto

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Indian creek has some really nice holes where you're talking about. I tore em up in there last year and get all my crayfish from there. Too shallow unless you want to drag the kayak a lot but it might be worth a try. For a better time try 4 mile or 7 mile. If you need I'll send GPS coordinates. PM Me.


I used to fish Indian Creek a lot! I'm assuming you do as well.. I think it was 3 summers ago I caught more smallies in the 12"-18" range than anywhere in my life. I'm talkin 20-30 a day that size. Are they still in there that good just out of curiosity. I am willing to make a trip up to find out. Last time I was there it was after the bad drought the following summer and fishing was really bad. PM if you are still hitting it or anyone fishing it right now and I can trade holes with ya but I am guessing they are the same ones I fished since its not that big of a creek and I have fished the whole thing lol....


----------



## fishNbutler

Contrary to popular beliefs, there are no, I repeat, no fish at all in Indian Creek. It is a dangerous, barren, desolute wasteland. Please refrain from wading this worthless piece of waterway for the rest of your lives. There is no good reason to waste your time there. Thank you...


----------



## WAR2LW

Thanks for all the replies. It sounds like I might give it a try!


----------



## treytd32

Indian creek is definitely high enough to kayak right now by the way, at least as far as I could tell it sure was yesterday


----------



## jhammond_25

I've been creek fishing in southern ohio since the beginning of April, and have done fairly well. I fish the same waters every year, and the fish seem to be getting bigger. I've caught several SM ranging from 1 1/2 - 2lbs, and one right at 3lbs. this year. All on soft plastics (Reaction Innovations Smallie Beavers).


----------



## B1gDaddyT

Well, I decided to climb in a couple weeks ago & happened to find these two ladies sunning on the banks of Indian Creek. 

There weren't any others around (11). So, i have decided to give up on this smallmouth effort till these fish get some size to 'em. 3 lbs a piece is just not enough.


----------



## treytd32

wow those are some nice smallies.. congrats. Didn't seem to find em that small when I was out there haha

I'm trying to go out this weekend again, anyone know if the creeks are still swollen from the rain?


----------



## rblake

It does say "Indian Creek smallmouth lies" in the title of his reply, don't know what it means, but I'm just saying.


----------



## Kisto

How high are the creeks right now? Is Indian Creek too high to walk?


----------



## treytd32

Dont bother haha.. I now know what it's like to be trapped in a flash flood. Scarey ****


----------



## joshtrum

got out to see how high the creeks were. Indian, 7 mile, and 4 mile are all raging right now, unless you plan on catfishing or baitfishing, really isn't good for anything like that til the water drops down some


----------



## Kisto

Hoping to get out Tuesday... Indian Creek is small enough that I think it will die down enough to fish by then I hope... Otherwise its pond hopping around west chester


----------



## treytd32

good luck, let me know how it looks


----------



## joshtrum

Saw the creeks yesterday driving home from 7 mile. All are higher but looked beautiful. Wish I went fishing today or yesteday but going out tmrw morning let you know how it goes:T


----------



## TPfisher

weird as this is, I am not sure where Indian Creek is? I wanna say on US 50 but that doesn't seem right. I can't remember ever fishing it.


----------



## treytd32

it emptys into the GMR by Ross if you know where that is


----------



## bretts545

i hit up Twin Creek yesterday for the first time this year....

i mostly fish exclusively for smallmouth there.....sometimes do some night fishing for channels....their the perfect size for eating out of there

but i did ok...caught a few dinks....two good ones....both around 16"

the creek was looking pretty good


----------



## treytd32

twin creek?.. is that out past rush run and somerville?


----------



## AnglinMueller

No twin creek flows into the GMR a little bit below Franklin about halfway in between Hamilton and Dayton but a little closer to Hamilton.


----------



## treytd32

ah yea out past middletown and trenton


----------



## bretts545

Twin Creek empties into the GMR in Middletown....actually "franklin township" but it's part of Carlisle/Middletown

it starts up around Lewisburg somewhere....

it's a good clean stream for smallies and channels.....there are a decent number of rock bass in there too but i haven't seen any this year

if any of you canoe or kayak it's a great creek for that as well

and if you like finding craw dads.....this is the place


----------



## treytd32

I have been hoping to get one during different stores spring/summer sales but haven't seen anything that really caught my eye for the money. Anyone know what a used canoe/kayak would go for?


----------



## joshtrum

Got out to a area creek,fished four for hours and all I could muster up to catch was 4 fish, biggest thing I got was a small rock bass, then a sunfish, then two SMALL SMALL smallies. I've noticed this year some creeks are way ahead in spawning compared to others, must be because of the weird weather, only thing the fish were biting was me cranking a rebel tiny craw, tried some rapala and jig/twisters but got no bites whatsoever on those. Waters at all of the creeks are still up to kayak or canoe if you are able to do so.


----------



## treytd32

hey at least you got to get out..maybe this weekend the bite will pick up. I'm hoping at least because devoting the last 3 days of my life to physics has sucked.. maybe I can use my new found knowledge of light transmittance and refraction and interfering sound waves to my advantage with the smalliesfish will never know what hit them!#


----------



## joshtrum

Ha apparently a !# will hit them? I did have a huge hit, but they seem too cautious/spooked so far. I covered a 200 yard stretch thoroughly up and down too not just one small spot, this area last year I slayed smallies/rocks/channels/suckers/sunfish but it still shows promise.:bananahuge: that is just ridiculous nor has anything todo with fishing


----------



## treytd32

Well went out to all the creeks this weekend.. got nothing to show for it. Not even any bites at ALL in the creeks. No big hits at all in the river either. Couldn't even manage to catch some carp out of the river. Just one of those weekends I guess.. 

Got asked for my fishing license the first time this weekend also. Didn't have it on me but they just radio'd me in. Seemed pretty serious about it this weekend with everyone out and about.. Had a wildlife officer checking people and 2 cops sitting in the lot. Someone told me they had night vision also to scan the banks for anyone hiding out. I don't know if theres any truth to that but I did see them run a spot light all the way down both banks as far as I could see.


----------



## Streamhawk

Sorry to hear that you got skunked.. I hope they keep up the pressure with checking fishing licenses. It is amazing how people can't cough up the $19 bucks to by a fishing license, but they can buy a case of cheap beer for that.
Anyway, I think that the high pressure this weekend kinda put the cabash on the fishing. I think that there is a connection between the atmospheric pressure and the fishing bite.


----------



## treytd32

anyone know how the creeks look after the storms that have came through?


----------



## sporto

The LMR abouve Caesar's Creek was high and muddy this afternoon, I hit CC instead and did pretty well with a couple of nice smallies.


----------



## WAR2LW

Late post, but things have been hectic. I got out to Indian Creek in Ross on 5/30. I was able to get the kayak down and float to the GMR. Overall, it was a good day. Caught about 12 smallies 7-12 in range and 3 saugeyes. There were plenty of sections that I had to get out and pull the yak, but it wasn't that bad. Next time, I think I will leave the yak at home and just wade certain areas. That or I will paddle the yak back up stream to where I put in. The last stretch did not have many deep holes.


----------



## treytd32

sounds like a good time even though you had to carry the yak for parts, was the water up then from the rain or had it not started yet?


----------



## WAR2LW

At the time I went the water was up and moving pretty decent. Clarity was good though, majority of fish caught in deeper moving water.


----------



## treytd32

water was up and and moving pretty fast in the creeks today.. opted to fish some local ponds that I was told by my friend had lm and cats in them.. never believed him but I pulled out a couple largemouth in the first 30 mins we set up. Sometimes its good to be proven wrong.


----------



## AnglinMueller

Went out a few hours ago to hit one of my favorite holes on a local creek. Was there for a couple hours without any bites other than a couple little nibbles. My friend hooked into one during that time but lost it. Then around 2 30 i got a bite and hooked into it. For the first minute or so it didn't really fight hard but then it took off with my line. I fought the thing for about 7 minutes total and it took my line out 5 more times and i had to keep adjusting the drag. Caught it on a light action Ugly Stick Lite with a nightcrawler. My friend also ended up catching a smaller one about 15 minutes after we got mine back into the water.

3 pound 3 ounce flathead.


----------



## treytd32

Got out with my dad today and waded around Indian. Did alright but nothing special.. Just felt good to go out and spend some time with the guy who made me love fishing in the first place


----------



## AnglinMueller

Did you guys end up getting any? And which spot did you go to, the one the three of us went to?


----------



## treytd32

yes the one we all went to.. and we caught some channel and smallies. took so long to respond cause ive been busy at work


----------



## AnglinMueller

Its cool. I caught this one last time i made it down to the creek. Its been a little while. Got it at my spot.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

I found a used canoe for 175.00 on Craigs List and it's still there. Anyone want to go out tomorrow in a canoe give me a PM.


----------



## Daddy830

Went out to Indian Creek yesterday to get a little practice with my fly rod. At some point I lost count of the smallmouth I caught but not one of 'em had any size to 'em though. I had fun while I tried to figure out how to fly cast without getting hung up in the trees and bushes.....I'll be vacationing in an area where this will come in handy, I think I'll be ok. I caught what is probably my PB rock bass, I really don't know what my previous PB rock bass was but this one was well over 10 and really fat. 
Sorry, I didn't take a camera
The thing that really stood out to me was that there were soooooo many crawdads that it boggled my mind. I caught everything on a near nuff crayfish.


----------



## B1gDaddyT

IT's all true, I was being flippant actually. I had a textbook stellar day in the water. Makes it worth throwing on the waders in mid May.


----------



## AnglinMueller

B1gDaddyT said:


> IT's all true, I was being flippant actually. I had a textbook stellar day in the water. Makes it worth throwing on the waders in mid May.


Sounds like an amazing day. I've never caught one 3 pound smallie let alone 2 in the same day. And out of a creek too! Gonna have to learn how to do that.


----------



## AnglinMueller

Got out tonight for some evening topwater fishing on indian. Only got one strike but i couldn't set the hook in time. The smallies seem to be in quite a bit of a funk lately.


----------



## treytd32

Daddy830 said:


> Went out to Indian Creek yesterday to get a little practice with my fly rod. At some point I lost count of the smallmouth I caught but not one of 'em had any size to 'em though. I had fun while I tried to figure out how to fly cast without getting hung up in the trees and bushes.....I'll be vacationing in an area where this will come in handy, I think I'll be ok. I caught what is probably my PB rock bass, I really don't know what my previous PB rock bass was but this one was well over 10 and really fat.
> Sorry, I didn't take a camera
> The thing that really stood out to me was that there were soooooo many crawdads that it boggled my mind. I caught everything on a near nuff crayfish.


i noticed the same thing with the crawdads the last time i was out.. I could see them shooting around all over the rocks. I have been meaning to invest in a fly rod to teach myself, any suggestions on what would be a good starter rod?


----------



## Daddy830

treytd32 said:


> I have been meaning to invest in a fly rod to teach myself, any suggestions on what would be a good starter rod?


I went to the fly shop @ Bass Pro and told them I was new to fly fishing and I like to fish the GMR and the creeks in butler county for smallmouth. They set me up with everthing I needed. 
Before I bought any equipment I bought a fly fishing handbook, LL Bean or something like that. There are a lot of good Youtube videos and websites http://www.flyfishohio.com/ is a good one.


----------



## LMRFrank

Hit up a local creek on 7/7. Decided to throw 3.5in (green pumpkin pepper) tubes only and had better than expected results. 5 total - 2 smallie, 2 bluegill and one fiesty 8" lg mouth. I was only surprised because of the size of the creek. Water was clear and normal flow.


----------



## BadMeat

Where do you guys access Indian at? I found out a buddy of mines property backs up to it out in Millville and I am intrigued to give it a try after reading some post on here. Probably just going to wade and see what happens. Are there any public access points on Indian?


----------



## AnglinMueller

BadMeat said:


> Where do you guys access Indian at? I found out a buddy of mines property backs up to it out in Millville and I am intrigued to give it a try after reading some post on here. Probably just going to wade and see what happens. Are there any public access points on Indian?


You can access the creek from pretty much any of the bridges that cross over the creek.


----------



## treytd32

there is also a nature preserve out toward riley that is right along the creek


----------



## fshnjon

I have been hitting my local creeks the past week they have been really turned on ,suprising for the hot weather .Using 1/8 oz white roostertail ,caught numerous smallmouth ,tons of rockbass ,a few pimkinseeds and 2 catfish,1of which was about 6 pounds .The white roostertail below the riffles ,where the water starts to pool they seem to be stacking up .good luck 

Jon


----------



## BadMeat

Found that my buddies property on the creek wasn't the easiest method of getting into the creek, but managed to go in and come out alive. Had a good first trip, caught about 8 smallies, bunch of rock bass, and some weird looking bluegills. Looked like some type of hybrid between a rock bass and bluegill.

All fish were returned to be caught another day. Biggest smallmouth was probably 10-12 inches. Overall I was impressed. I wonder if the fish are bigger and more plentiful near the mouth of the GMR? Caught everything on a small crawfish colored crankbait.


----------



## treytd32

I get out to numerous creeks pretty often and I've found that it really does not matter how close to the river you are for the size of the fish. My biggest fish has come miles from the river. Good to here they are alive.. right around this time last year I and my friends had the best day fishing of our lives (about 15 smallies each in around 2 hours, could be a lowball estimate). Very similar to what you described as pooling up below the riffles. Will have to try and replicate my effort from last year. What is the average size of the fish you guys have been catching? So far this summer I would say my average smallie has been about 14"


----------



## WAR2LW

went out for an evening wade on sunday night. Had a decent night, catching 5 smallies, 3 saugeye/sauger, and 1 rock bass. The water was pretty low compared to last time out. All action was in deeper pools near current. Biggest fish was a 15 inch saugeye/sauger.

Tight lines.


----------



## fshnjon

I would say my average smallmouth has been about 10-12 in.with 1 about 15 in i think that was my pb.in a creek .they are all fun to catch ,and I also release all the fish .
With all this rain not sure when i will get back out probably next week


----------



## B1gDaddyT

Fished my spot I like that's close to the house with my wife this afternoon. 
Only caught 3 nothing of any size all were on 1/4 oz 
White buzzbaits. Switched to a crawdad plug and black buzzbait with more luck. Water was moving nicely but was quite stained. Worth a cpl days wait to return.


----------



## Daddy830

B1gDaddyT said:


> Fished my spot I like that's close to the house with my wife this afternoon.
> Only caught 3 nothing of any size all were on 1/4 oz
> White buzzbaits. Switched to a crawdad plug and black buzzbait with more luck. Water was moving nicely but was quite stained. Worth a cpl days wait to return.


I was out @ 4 mile yesterday too, had the same luck as you.

I was out to Indian creek a couple days ago w/my 11 year old and a nephew who doesn't fish much. We caught dozens of smallmouth, rockbass, longear and green sunfish; our biggest was only ~ 12 - 13". My nephew had a blast, he's from Southwestern Missouri....a lot of good water there, I hope I started something with him.
I'm 99% sure my son left one of my boxes w/creek lures out at Indian Creek (didn't notice until yesterday)...oh well, guess I gotta go shoppin'. If you find'em, I hope you do well with'em...finders keepers I guess.


----------



## treytd32

got out tonight on Indian.. water seemed slow and lower. The clarity was very good though. I could see school after school of bass. Also the baitfish were everywhere. mostly using a 0 mepps..(because my 1 and 2's were not in my tackle for some reason) I caught quite a few smallies. Couldn't get anything in above 14" without the hook getting tossed..if only I would have had a bigger treble I may have a couple decent pictures to post. Evening ended with my line and lure getting cut off on a around a 12" sauger I had up to shore and a million bugs swarming me. Fun evening though


----------



## fshnjon

I went back out last night caught quite a few smallmout ,most small ,but 5-6 around 12in..the creek is a lot lower ,not much flow Mepps would not produce ,rooster tails ,1/8 oz black,and a gold colored minnow spinner ,(not sure of the name).The best time was at dark ,they turned on till it was to dark to see.


----------



## treytd32

waded the creek for a couple hours from 7-9 or so.. hooked into countless sunfish and rock bass at the first few spots I stopped. Started getting into some smaller sm at the next couple stops (6-10"). Came to some areas with nearly no current and some decently deep water with timber and got more sunfish..then I saw the BIGGEST catfish I have ever personally seen especially for a creek. The monster followed my mepps out of the dark murky water for 5 or 6 feet to where I could get a good look at it before turning and disappearing back into the deep. This fish honestly looked to be 3+ feet and was as fat as you'd imagine a cat that big to be..after the shock passed I moved on and started getting into some better fish. best of the day was just short of 16"..the bite really picked up just as the light was fading to dusk. I fished mostly mepps again..they seem to get me steady action lately.







no size to most of these..just plenty of color







no size to these either except for maybe 1 or 2 that approached hand size







started getting into more of these toward dusk..


----------



## fshnjon

Sat ,Buddy and ,I went out to a stream we fished on july 4th ,walked almost a mile and hardly any fish ,2 decent smallmouth ,1 rockbass,went upstream ,my go downstream and give it anothtry er


----------



## AnglinMueller

Hit up a couple different creeks thursday and it ended up being a pretty decent day. I caught 5 fish total, 4 smallies and a bluegill all caught on spinners except one smallie that was on a crankbait in the evening being swam down some rapids.

These were the two best smallies the second one was the one i got on the crank.

BTW i realize i kinda look sad in the last picture lol not sure why


----------



## treytd32

seems like a decent day.. I got out today to try and fish but the water seemed so low that I only walked maybe 300 yards before I decided to go home with the heat.. Anyone know how the flow on some of the creeks are? Seemed like virtually none where I was at


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

I've done a lot of different fishing but I still LOVE to fish creeks. My favorite is brook trout because of the meal afterwards but smallmouth, rock bass and almost anything else is fun in a creek. Hook a big carp, sucker, cat or sheepshead on 4# line and it takes you a while to find out what it is


----------



## fallen513

I love fishing creeks. Time slows down, little fish become giants.


----------



## fshnjon

great pics 513 ,that little dude has got to be a record ...


----------



## treytd32

I got out to indian last week around 5. Seemed a little slow with the lingering heat but the bite picked up as the sun inched away. I mostly fished a deeper hole with a bunch of timber that I go to. Got into a mess of sauger about a half hour after dark. Seemed like they were just waiting for dark to come alive. None were very thick but 3 were in the 15-16" range. I'm wondering if these fish are trapped in the larger holes with the low flow. The only good thing about low water is it concentrates the fish. Has anyone fished the mouth of Indian where it meets the GMR? Any way of getting there without hiking 2 miles?


----------



## co-angler

I fish Indian alot but don't usually go all the way to the confluence at the GMR. I have had GREAT days there and have had BAD days too. Once, I went upstream and was having a banner day when a property owner came down and called me everything but my name. I told him that the only thing I would take was pictures and leave only footprints but he wasn't hearing any of it. GET OFFA MY PROPERTY! So I did. I like the stretch from the soccer fields to almost the GMR. Lots of wildlife and plenty of good smallies. There is no way I know of to get to the confluence without making the 2 mile hike. It's not a bad hike though. Have you had much luck on the GMR? I never seem to have much luck below Hamilton.


----------



## treytd32

Haha..only had that problem once but I calmed the guy down enough to convince him to let me pass on through. I do pretty good below the lower dam in hamilton I mostly fish the west side though because my grandparents live right there..gets a little less pressure because unless you know someone that lives on the river its a long walk. There a few spots along the bike path and beyond joyce park that will hold fish. I don't seem to catch many smallies in that stretch from the dam down to joyce park but I have caught them..dont know why though because above the upper dam in the 4 and 7 mile and below the lower in Indian there are tons of smallies. In the fall when the sauger come up to the dam they can be caught all over the place. I've also done decent under the bridge there on 27.


----------



## co-angler

treytd32,
I went back to Indian Creek and found it was dry as a bone at the bridge. I could see water upstream ( aka the trespass side ) and caught one little smallie on a buzzbait. I went up to where I was booted before and thought for sure I'd kill 'em with the front that was moving in. No takers on anything I threw at them. I did have a nice fish swipe at the buzzbait at my feet ( i was standing on a log) but didn't hook up. Are there still pockets downstream from the soccer fields? I did not want to hoof it when I saw no water as far as I could see. It was getting dark quick so that's why I fished the water I could see.


----------



## treytd32

my sister and anglinmueller walked down that way last week and said it was all dried up with only a few pools that were stagnant and algae filled..so unless you want to fish the mouth of the creek there isn't anything down that way. I explored far up creek past millville from my aunts house yesterday and found some holes that could still hold fish but there is for sure no way that these fish can move from each pool to the next.. it is hardly a trickle connecting a lot of these holes. I did less fishing and more exploring yesterday but I caught a few rock bass and smallies (best only 14"). I did however see a smallie that was at least 16" launch itself out of one of those algae filled pools so there are still decent fish in there..frustrating not being able to fish for them with all the greenery.


----------



## BadMeat

Went out to Indian tonight for a little while with my Dad and did okay. Only found a few places with water to fish. Used a buzzbait and caught 3 all over 12" Biggest ones I have caught there. Dying to get fish the GMR for Smallmouth, but don't know where to go. Anyone fish for smallmouth on the GMR near Ross?


----------



## treytd32

Thought I'd resuscitate this thread for the creeks..

I've been out to some local creeks quite a few times already this year in the heat and have done well with a chartruess twister and inline spinners. All fish of size (15" +) coming from directly in a deep run or just adjacent to one. Nearly all of the smallies I've caught have eggs poppin out of them so they must still be spawning.

The water has been super clear as of late and I can see fish all over I wouldn't expect to be there. I have seen multiple 3'+ gar and quite large carp swimming around. In my time visiting these areas this is a first for me..it is frustrating having a 3 foot gar following your bait as you watch it and not being able to trigger a bite of any kind haha


----------



## AnglinMueller

Same thing was happening to me the other day following my bait but wouldn't bite. I did get a smaller one to bite but he got airborne on me a minute later and threw the hook. I'm prolly gonna get out today and tomorrow back to the creeks to see if i can get into some more nice bass.


----------



## WAR2LW

Hit a local creek today for a float. Water was down further than I anticipated, so I had to drag the yak at times, but it was not that bad. Overall, pretty good day fishing. Caught 5 rock bass, a few sunfish, and 12 smallies. The biggest smallie was right at 14 inches, it was the biggest smaille I pulled out of this creek. Most fish were caught in current near rocks. Tight lines.


----------



## Daz

:FI fished creeks my whole life, I love 'em. I know everybody loves catchin smallies and I do too, but over the past few years my boys and I have been catchin Carp on "Scooby Doo" poles (yeah, I managed to hold on to them). 
This is some serious FUN. Spooled the poles up with 8 lb. test, small circle hooks and a can of corn. I use to hate carp and would throw them on the bank whenever I caught any, but not anymore. We throw 'em back in and catch 'em a few days later.
One thing I would like to add, If everybody that fishes creeks would pack some trash out (even if its not yours) when you leave, the creeks would look a little better. This is a sore subject with me because I can't stand people who litter, it's disrespectful.


----------



## treytd32

Daz said:


> :FI fished creeks my whole life, I love 'em. I know everybody loves catchin smallies and I do too, but over the past few years my boys and I have been catchin Carp on "Scooby Doo" poles (yeah, I managed to hold on to them).
> This is some serious FUN. Spooled the poles up with 8 lb. test, small circle hooks and a can of corn. I use to hate carp and would throw them on the bank whenever I caught any, but not anymore. We throw 'em back in and catch 'em a few days later.
> One thing I would like to add, If everybody that fishes creeks would pack some trash out (even if its not yours) when you leave, the creeks would look a little better. This is a sore subject with me because I can't stand people who litter, it's disrespectful.


the carp that make it far up into the creek arms can get pretty big. I've seen some huge ones swimming around, I'll have to start remembering to bring doe or corn with me.

All of my friends and myself try to leave where ever we are in nature better than when we got there. I have begun to notice some pop cans, water bottles, tangles of line, and empty grub packages in areas where I've never seen them before.. discourages because I know someone has found my holes but more so because they don't have enough respect to l.n.t


----------



## backlashed

Daz said:


> One thing I would like to add, If everybody that fishes creeks would pack some trash out (even if its not yours) when you leave, the creeks would look a little better. This is a sore subject with me because I can't stand people who litter, it's disrespectful.


When I remember I pack a garbage bag and a pair of gloves for just that. I've packed a lot of OPS out of the back country in the GSMNP.


----------

